# Name a FA character from film or TV



## Judge_Dre (Dec 28, 2007)

I've thinking about how fat admirers are portrayed in the media. To be honest, I'm not sure what stereotypes the media has of fat admirers since I rarely see us portrayed on TV at all, save for the occasional talk show. I would like to see a list of characters portrayed as fat admirers in film or TV. I'm curious on whether there are any common traits among them and if they are portrayed in a positive or negative way.

I'll start off with a rather unusual choice. EeK! the Cat was a cartoon that featured the adventures of a cat who happened to be madly in love with an obese cat named Annabelle. He once said, "The more of you there is, the more there is to love." Who among us can argue with that?  

View attachment eek.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 28, 2007)

Good idea for a thread..... I will have to think about this. I also look forward to the responses


----------



## Armadillojellybeans (Dec 28, 2007)

That is extremely interesting, I know that I have gotten personal ridicule for having the taste for fuller women, but I can not honestly say I have ever seen it in media, you are correct, we really do not get a whole helluva lot of attention, now as for odes to us, I would say I have seen a few movies where we are portrayed pretty well, the one that sticks out in my mind the most would have to be Shallow Hal, starring Jack Black, where he is given the power by Tony Robbins to see womens real beauty, well the girl he is with is a big gal, not bad looking actually (the actual girl, not Gwenyth Paltrow in a fat suit) and he falls in love. And when he finds out she is a big girl, he still loves her. Best example I have, thought I would throw in my two cents, it can't hurt, plus I am very pro-size acceptance, I feel that size should not matter, and if you like big women, or even in my girlfriends case, big men (i.e. ME!) then you should just let the flow go, but I only got an MP3 player for christmas, not the ability to get everyone to agree lol


----------



## mango (Dec 28, 2007)

*I remember Benny Hill's character in the original version of "The Italian Job" (1969) was as an eccentric FA professor who had to be enticed to be part of the heist.

In the film, the gang used some fat girls to persuade him to help them.*



> Professor Simon Peach: Are they big? I like 'em big!


----------



## Rebel (Dec 29, 2007)

How about Marc Blucas in "Summer Catch"?
It was a wholly forgetable baseball movie with Freddie Prinz, Jr. and Matthew Lillard. The scenes that featured Blucas and a very sexy BBW were ruined with some really cheesey sound effects that were added in post-production. Other than that, Blucas' character makes a public speech that really does a great job of shutting up his buddies.

"Excuse me, I am tired of living a lie. I need it to be known that I like a big girl. In fact, a large, zaftig, voluptuous, full-figured, big-boned, massive-assive honey, that is what gets me going. I like fat women and they like me... big girls need love too, baby! Now does anybody have a problem with that?"
And the bar erupts in thunderous applause!


----------



## Keb (Dec 29, 2007)

Kermit the Frog loves Miss Piggy and thinks she's beautiful. Any girl who doesn't love Kermie is crazy.

And the old man in Monster House was in love with Constance, who had been the Fat Lady in a freak show. He's not as lovable as Kermie, but at the end of the movie he's treated as a very sympathetic character.


----------



## pudgy (Dec 29, 2007)

Peter Griffin: that whole episode with his wife's weight gain and their improved sex and such.

Oh I was in the news once...does that count?


----------



## bigplaidpants (Dec 29, 2007)

Wilbur Turnblad (Christopher Walken) was definately portrayed as an FA in the Hairspray remake this year. He was presented as both a nut-job and faithful husband in the film.


----------



## LuvEmLarge (Dec 29, 2007)

There was an episode of "Malcolm in the Middle" where Lois gains weight. Hal likes it so much that he secretly feeds her fatening food so she will get bigger.


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 29, 2007)

Rebel said:


> And the bar erupts in thunderous applause!



...as has happened in my own life at least every couple of summers since my late teens.

---

OK, I have a book. It's not film or TV, but this is the only place to post it, since there are so few contemporary fiction books that portray fat in the context of erotic love/romance: I don't think it's worth the time to open a "fat in fiction" thread.

The book is called _Flesh_, and I forget who wrote it. It's a strange novel about an FA, who simultaneously hates and loves fat women. It's told from the POV of his neighbor, who is both perplexed by and enthralled by the fat admirer's bevy of fat dates. The neighbor eventually starts spying on the blubber-loving dude, and there are several descriptions of various "erotic transactions" that should pique the interest of the resident warm-blooded souls. So you know, it doesn't strictly portray fat in a positive light, but it ends up raising questions that few other books raise, just by acknowledging that fat has erotic pull for some people.


----------



## nixonshine (Dec 29, 2007)

The book is called _Flesh_, and I forget who wrote it. [/QUOTE]

Thanks for the info, now I am dying to read this book. Unfortunately an amazon search and a google search did nothing but pull up alot of porn/horror type things. If you ever remember the author please let me know.


----------



## ilikeblackhats (Dec 29, 2007)

on seinfeld kramer tells george about his friend with a fat fetish who never dated a woman under 250 pounds...what would he do with all that fat?

also let it be noted that this guy later became a minimalist, which contradicted the fat fetish.


----------



## Javito-07 (Dec 29, 2007)

The author of Flesh is David Galef.


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 29, 2007)

kennedyrain said:


> The book is called _Flesh_, and I forget who wrote it.
> 
> Thanks for the info, now I am dying to read this book. Unfortunately an amazon search and a google search did nothing but pull up alot of porn/horror type things. If you ever remember the author please let me know.



Here you go kennedy:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/1877946559/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

It's worth reading. Probably one of the few contemporary literary fictions about fat admirers as such.


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 29, 2007)

On Spongebob Squarepants, Mr. Krabs falls in love with Mrs. Puff and spends all his money on her.

"Who is that curvy cutie," he asks.


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Dec 29, 2007)

World Championship Wrestling, sometime in 2000, "Career-Killer" Mike Awesome, became "Fat Chick Thriller" Mike Awesome. Thank you Vince Russo...


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Dec 29, 2007)

Hate to double-post, but I remembered another, Bender in Futurama. In one epsiode he dates the Planet Express Ship. As Fry notes in the episode: "How can you date a ship anyway? It'd be like me dating a really fat lady & living inside her & she'd be all like _NNNNNYYYYYYEEEEEEEOOOORRR, NEEEEEEEEEEEYYYYYYOOOOOOOORRRRRR, SHWOOOSHOSHWOOOSHOSHWOOSH!_"

Bender's response:
"Fry, in order to get busy at maximum efficiency, I need a girl with a big 400-ton booty."


----------



## Suze (Dec 29, 2007)

bigplaidpants said:


> Wilbur Turnblad (Christopher Walken) was definately portrayed as an FA in the Hairspray remake this year. He was presented as both a nut-job and faithful husband in the film.



I love Mr. Walken :wubu:


----------



## NotAnExpert (Dec 29, 2007)

Well, there was that interesting "Nicki Fifer" story arc on "The Drew Carey Show". The writers made Drew a little more complicated than any human being has a right to be, but I'm sure a lot of FAs were watching then (and not for Mimi's sake, either).


----------



## nixonshine (Dec 29, 2007)

Fascinita said:


> On Spongebob Squarepants, Mr. Krabs falls in love with Mrs. Puff and spends all his money on her.
> 
> "Who is that curvy cutie," he asks.



Thanks! I will order it using the link from here!


----------



## dragorat (Dec 29, 2007)

If you remember Miss Piggy had 2 FA suitors...Kermit is her main squeeze BUT she spurns the love of The Great Gonzo!


----------



## Silversnake418 (Dec 30, 2007)

Deadpool from Marvel Comics


----------



## Shrek (Dec 30, 2007)

WTF? Nobody's gonna mention Billy Bob Thornton's eponymous turn in "Bad Santa"?!? He clearly dug him some big booty and was an ultimately redeemable character, imho.


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 30, 2007)

There was Bernie Mack's take on "Bosley" in Charlie's Angels redux. But that was played almost strictly for yucks at the expense of the larger woman.


----------



## nixonshine (Dec 30, 2007)

Johnny Sac and his wife Jenny in the Sopranos~


----------



## Nameless88888888 (Dec 30, 2007)

Lilo from Lilo and Stitch.


----------



## sweet&fat (Dec 30, 2007)

dragorat said:


> If you remember Miss Piggy had 2 FA suitors...Kermit is her main squeeze BUT she spurns the love of The Great Gonzo!



Yeah, but didn't Kermit spend most of his time trying to get away from her? I remember watching The Muppet Show as a kid and finding it upsetting that Kermit often hid from her or spurned her advances. The same dynamic appeared on Mo'nique's old TV show... fat woman imposing herself upon slim guy who kind of likes her but not really... certainly not lovin' or appreciating the chub.



Shrek said:


> WTF? Nobody's gonna mention Billy Bob Thornton's eponymous turn in "Bad Santa"?!? He clearly dug him some big booty and was an ultimately redeemable character, imho.



Wasn't his love interest the mom from Gilmore Girls? She's very slim...



kennedyrain said:


> Johnny Sac and his wife Jenny in the Sopranos~



That was touching- how upset he was that others made fun of her and that she was unhappy because of her weight.


----------



## katybug (Dec 30, 2007)

My fav FA type role in a movie was LL Cool J in "Last Holiday" with Queen Latifah. The movie was hilarious, also I'm a huge Queen L fan, and who doesn't drool at the sight of LL Cool J?? honestly?


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Dec 30, 2007)

Blah...this is all very troubling...

I've honestly never seen a GOOD movie/television show, where a big girl is treated with any kind of respect/dignity if she's in a romantic role, and if she's not in a romantic role, it is typically a very generic side character who fades into the background.

That's my experience anyway...blows in my opinion.


----------



## Judge_Dre (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm surprised that no one has mentioned him yet, but Link Larkin in Hairspray is a great fat admirer character. Being an old-school John Waters fan, I'm referring to the original version. The film that introduced me to fat admiration when I was a kid. Link Larken was played by the very sexy Michael St. Gerald. He wasn't some lame "loves her for her inner beauty" kind of character either. When he first sets eyes on her, you see him smile and check her out. His character was never in the closet with his feelings for Tracy Turnblad and defended her when she was picked on for her weight. We need more characters like that. 

View attachment MichaelPhoto.jpg


----------



## nixonshine (Dec 30, 2007)

I can't remember his name but the guy in cartoon movie Monster House, was married to the woman who was a circus member because of her size...


And, in the HBO series, Carnivale...there was a burlesque stripper who was on the chunky side (for TV, anyways) who was adored by men, and her daughter as well (until her untimely murder).


----------



## sweet&fat (Dec 30, 2007)

ilikeblackhats said:


> on seinfeld kramer tells george about his friend with a fat fetish who never dated a woman under 250 pounds...what would he do with all that fat?
> 
> also let it be noted that this guy later became a minimalist, which contradicted the fat fetish.



There was also the episode when Kramer got "ass man" license plates by mistake and became an ass man himself...


----------



## Judge_Dre (Dec 30, 2007)

kennedyrain said:


> And, in the HBO series, Carnivale...there was a burlesque stripper who was on the chunky side (for TV, anyways) who was adored by men, and her daughter as well (until her untimely murder).



I loved that show! I knew it was too weird to stay on the air for long. Watching Cynthia Ettinger shake her booty every episode was an extra thrill to watching this really unique series. I was disappointed that the sideshow didn't actually have a fat lady, save for the one episode where they met up with a rival sideshow. 

View attachment rita_sue_d.jpg


----------



## altered states (Dec 30, 2007)

kennedyrain said:


> Johnny Sac and his wife Jenny in the Sopranos~



And he started a mob war because someone from another crew goofed on her! Reason #457 why the Sopranos was the greatest show ever.


----------



## Judge_Dre (Dec 30, 2007)

I was hoping one of the ladies here would mention this, but I guess I have to. I don't watch soap operas, but I did catch a little bit here and there, a FA character on Days of Our Lives. His name was Dr. Craig Wesley. He was played by the hunky Kevin Spirtas. He adored his wife Nancy played by Patrika Darbo. Nancy was an interesting character. She was conniving and very much the soap opera vixen despite not having the typical body you see those kind of characters have. Damn, for a man I know too much about this soap opera :blush: 

View attachment CraigNancy1998L.jpg


----------



## sweet&fat (Dec 30, 2007)

Judge_Dre said:


> I was hoping one of the ladies here would mention this, but I guess I have to. I don't watch soap operas, but I did catch a little bit here and there, a FA character on Days of Our Lives. His name was Dr. Craig Wesley. He was played by the hunky Kevin Spirtas. He adored his wife Nancy played by Patrika Darbo. Nancy was an interesting character. She was conniving and very much the soap opera vixen despite not having the typical body you see those kind of characters have. Damn, for a man I know too much about this soap opera :blush:



Fan of the soaps, are we?


----------



## altered states (Dec 30, 2007)

Sorry if this is obscure, but there's Bobby Peru, Willem Dafoe's character in _Wild at Heart_. There's a short scene where Sailor and Lulu meet him while he's filming a "Texas Porno Movie." That, a phrase I'd heard neither before nor since, apparently meant one with BBWs in it. Fun fact: real-life supersized 80s porn star Layla Lashell was one of the actresses!

In the literary world there's also of course the eponymous title character in Harry Kressing's _The Cook_, and the main male body builder (I forgot his name) in Harry Crews' _Body_. Don't ask me what it is about the name Harry.


----------



## sweet&fat (Dec 30, 2007)

I can't believe I've forgotten this- two films with German actress Marianne Saegebrecht. Love her. 

The first is called "Babycakes" from the early 80s where she plays a down-and-out BBW who has a mad crush on a super-hot subway conductor/breakdancer (yep, breakdancer). She's convinced that there's no way on earth that he could want to be with her, but from what I remember, he's very positive about her body during their affair and encourages her to buy lingerie, etc. I think there was an American remake with Ricki Lake back when she was still big (both in size and popularity).

The second is Baghdad Cafe where she plays a Bavarian woman who is stranded in middle-of-nowhere USA. Long story short, she meets Jack Palance, who is an artist. Slowly but surely he seduces her into posing for him and more. It's a very touching film (there's a lot more to it than this)... one of my faves.


----------



## altered states (Dec 30, 2007)

Judge_Dre said:


> Damn, for a man I know too much about this soap opera :blush:



First O'Reilly and now this? Send me a PM. We have to talk.


----------



## Judge_Dre (Dec 30, 2007)

tres huevos said:


> First O'Reilly and now this? Send me a PM. We have to talk.



LOL, I don't think this is worthy of an intervention. Concerning Bill O'Reilly, I wrote that I found his show entertaining. I don't agree with most of what he says, but I enjoy how he says it. It's more fun arguing with the TV then is to just soak it all in and accept it.



sweet&fat said:


> Fan of the soaps, are we?



As for Days of Our Lives, you can't blame me for flipping through the channels and stopping to check out one of the rare examples of fat admiration displayed on TV. Although, I admit my description of Kevin Spirtas as "hunky" does raise some more questions 




sweet&fat said:


> The first is called "Babycakes" from the early 80s where she plays a down-and-out BBW who has a mad crush on a super-hot subway conductor/breakdancer (yep, breakdancer). She's convinced that there's no way on earth that he could want to be with her, but from what I remember, he's very positive about her body during their affair and encourages her to buy lingerie, etc. I think there was an American remake with Ricki Lake back when she was still big (both in size and popularity).



I never knew that Babycakes was a remake. Your description makes the German film sound superior (which is often the case with original films). I got to check it out. I didn't much like the American remake. Lake's character was too self-pitying especially compared to her great portrayal of the strong and confident Tracy Turnblad. It is fun to watch the film just to see her at her biggest. (SIGH) I miss the real Ricki Lake.


----------



## sweet&fat (Dec 30, 2007)

Judge_Dre said:


> I never knew that Babycakes was a remake. Your description makes the German film sound superior (which is often the case with original films). I got to check it out. I didn't much like the American remake. Lake's character was too self-pitying especially compared to her great portrayal of the strong and confident Tracy Turnblad. It is fun to watch the film just to see her at her biggest. (SIGH) I miss the real Ricki Lake.



Ricki Lake pisses me off. I used to like her a lot, but I once saw an episode of her talk show that was about larger women and how hard it was etc, and she responded that she knew how hard it was to be big because she had been *pregnant*. Not fat, pregnant.


----------



## Bafta1 (Dec 30, 2007)

sweet&fat said:


> Ricki Lake pisses me off. I used to like her a lot, but I once saw an episode of her talk show that was about larger women and how hard it was etc, and she responded that she knew how hard it was to be big because she had been *pregnant*. Not fat, pregnant.



Oh you burst my Ricki Lake bubble!


----------



## sweet&fat (Dec 30, 2007)

Bafta1 said:


> Oh you burst my Ricki Lake bubble!



Sorry... I guess you haven't seen the magazine cover where she's in a swimsuit exclaiming how she now weighs 123 pounds or the like?


----------



## Bafta1 (Dec 30, 2007)

sweet&fat said:


> Sorry... I guess you haven't seen the magazine cover where she's in a swimsuit exclaiming how she now weighs 123 pounds or the like?


----------



## butch (Dec 30, 2007)

Wasn't the Gregory Hines character in Waiting to Exhale a FA?


----------



## samster (Dec 30, 2007)

Not sure I'm on the right track here - but what about Marge Simpson?


----------



## dragorat (Dec 30, 2007)

sweet&fat said:


> Yeah, but didn't Kermit spend most of his time trying to get away from her? I remember watching The Muppet Show as a kid and finding it upsetting that Kermit often hid from her or spurned her advances.


 He didn't spurn her because she was a bbw.He was trying to run the show & she was just overly aggressive...lol.If you noticed when ever there was something wrong concerning Piggy's well being Kermit was right on the spot.I'd say he was more of a closet FA back then...lol


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Dec 30, 2007)

I honestly rarely watch this, but I noticed a chubby actress on _Guiding Light _and then tuned in a few times... enough to know Coop dumped the bitchy Ava for the curvaceous (and of course, funny and full of one-liners) Ashlee.

Caitlin Van Zandt plays Ashlee and interestingly enough, played Johnny Sac's daughter Allegra on The Sopranos.


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Dec 30, 2007)

samster said:


> Not sure I'm on the right track here - but what about Marge Simpson?



Marge was very critical of Homer when he gained 100lbs to work from home & said she was LESS attracted to him. So... no.

By that logic you'd have to include Lois Griffin & the wife from King of Queens (Carrie?). Just because they with bigger guys doesn't necessarily make them FFAs, just that they love those guys.


----------



## mossystate (Dec 30, 2007)

sweet&fat said:


> I can't believe I've forgotten this- two films with German actress Marianne Saegebrecht. Love her.
> 
> The second is Baghdad Cafe where she plays a Bavarian woman who is stranded in middle-of-nowhere USA. Long story short, she meets Jack Palance, who is an artist. Slowly but surely he seduces her into posing for him and more. It's a very touching film (there's a lot more to it than this)... one of my faves.



oh yeah!

I loved how she just blossomed away from her old life.. AND..I loved how she was a WOMAN..not a ' girl '. She was full, mature and weighty..in more ways than one. Mainstream American ( and more and more, foreign movies ) will never see aging women, no matter the size, as truly dynamic in all ways.

Need to rent these two!


----------



## nixonshine (Dec 30, 2007)

Judge_Dre said:


> I was hoping one of the ladies here would mention this, but I guess I have to. I don't watch soap operas, but I did catch a little bit here and there, a FA character on Days of Our Lives. His name was Dr. Craig Wesley. He was played by the hunky Kevin Spirtas. He adored his wife Nancy played by Patrika Darbo. Nancy was an interesting character. She was conniving and very much the soap opera vixen despite not having the typical body you see those kind of characters have. Damn, for a man I know too much about this soap opera :blush:



Haha! I remember that! I watched during that time period! I was thrilled when she was the lady with one of the best catches on tv.

:smitten:

Also, Carnivale was one of my most favorite TV shows EVER! Aside from Six Feet Under, maybe second place. I have always loved the unusual. I also loved Twin Peaks way back when!!!


----------



## nixonshine (Dec 30, 2007)

sweet&fat said:


> I can't believe I've forgotten this- two films with German actress Marianne Saegebrecht. Love her.
> 
> The first is called "Babycakes" from the early 80s where she plays a down-and-out BBW who has a mad crush on a super-hot subway conductor/breakdancer (yep, breakdancer). She's convinced that there's no way on earth that he could want to be with her, but from what I remember, he's very positive about her body during their affair and encourages her to buy lingerie, etc. I think there was an American remake with Ricki Lake back when she was still big (both in size and popularity).
> 
> I remember Babycakes. I had such high hopes when I saw the trailer for it way back when on a video I had rented. I didn't love it when I saw it though...still, good sentiment!!!


----------



## Judge_Dre (Dec 30, 2007)

Bafta1 said:


>



You definitely won't like this pic. I like how the cover says, "It's a time for self-acceptance, right now!" Yeah, right  

View attachment ricki+lane+weight+loss.jpg


----------



## furious styles (Dec 30, 2007)

Anyone seen American Gangster? Member of Russell Crowe's anti-drug team is proclaimed to be an FA in a rather funny scene. Not offensive or annoying either. The guy has about two lines in the movie but he does carry around a sledgehammer during the raid scene and kicks some ass.


----------



## elle camino (Dec 30, 2007)

lois griffin. 


der.


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 30, 2007)

Did anyone mention the 2 doctors from Nigeriain Mo'nique's movie, _Phat Girlz_?

Mo'nique's character is told throughout the movie by her attractive Nigerian love interest, that she needs to embrace herself as the beautiful, "Thick Madame" that she really is.

It's not Shakespeare...but it's better than watching paint dry...lol.


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 30, 2007)

samster said:


> Not sure I'm on the right track here - but what about Marge Simpson?



Odds are even here. Yes, she loves Homer "as is," but when he went on his plan to gain weight so he could get on disability, Marge told him she was finding herself less attracted to him.


----------



## pinuplola (Dec 30, 2007)

uh.duh. dan conner from roseanne! he adores roseanne and in one episode (i wanna say season 4..?) he gets a little crush on another fat lady who works at the hardware store, her name was marge. the episode was hilarious, actually.

and...im gonna say it. the i.c.p guys (insane clown possee) refrence fat girls from time to time in a positive way. well, positive for that kind of thing anyway..


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 31, 2007)

What about Ian Miller (Tula's boyfriend) from _*My Big Fat Greek Wedding*_

I LOVE that movie!!!


----------



## TallFatSue (Dec 31, 2007)

One of my favorites is Jimbo Gumbo from the _Rose is Rose_ comic strip. He kept telling his wife Rose that round is the perfect shape, but alas she could never understand it.


----------



## Totmacher (Jan 1, 2008)

Maxx Awesome said:


> Marge was very critical of Homer when he gained 100lbs to work from home & said she was LESS attracted to him. So... no.
> 
> By that logic you'd have to include Lois Griffin & the wife from King of Queens (Carrie?). Just because they with bigger guys doesn't necessarily make them FFAs, just that they love those guys.



Hey, just because she isn't a feeder doesn't mean she's not an FFA. I vote Marge Simpson stays. Personally, I think that Lois Griffen being physically attracted to Peter gives her a pass into the FFA club as well, but, not being a member, my opinion holds little weight in the matter.


----------



## Judge_Dre (Jan 1, 2008)

Totmacher said:


> Hey, just because she isn't a feeder doesn't mean she's not an FFA. I vote Marge Simpson stays. Personally, I think that Lois Griffen being physically attracted to Peter gives her a pass into the FFA club as well, but, not being a member, my opinion holds little weight in the matter.



I have to disagree. Marge Simpson has in a few episodes been shown daydreaming about slimmer men. For example, she had a big crush on Ringo Starr. Lois Griffin also has been shown dating slimmer men before meeting Peter. She even dated Paul Stanley from Kiss. I think the ultimate sign she is not a FFA is when Peter had plastic surgery. She found herself uncontrollably turned on by his new, slimmer look.

There are countless sitcoms on TV with big men and their wives (Life According to Jim, King of Queens, etc.). This goes back to The Honeymooners. I don't think any of them are examples of FFAs. The men are depicted as slobs and dim-witted. Their slimmer wives are smarter and often point out to their husbands that they're too good for them. Remember Alice always ridiculed Ralph on his weight. 

What bothers me is that, despite being the butt of jokes, these big guys get to have entire shows revolve around them and are paired with mainstream attractive wives. You never see the reverse done. The idea of a show staring a fat woman with an adoring and attractive FA for a husband is taboo on TV.


----------



## des256 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have to look this up, but there was a scene in the first Barbershop, where they were discussing fat girls, and basically everyone was atleast somewhat of an FA there.


----------



## Judge_Dre (Jan 2, 2008)

des256 said:


> I have to look this up, but there was a scene in the first Barbershop, where they were discussing fat girls, and basically everyone was atleast somewhat of an FA there.



I remember that being an anti-fat girl scene. They discuss the difference between a "woman with a big ass" and a "big ass woman." The only thing they like being big on their women are their butts.


----------



## des256 (Jan 2, 2008)

I remember it signalling a different attitude, compared to regular non-FA TV/film morality. But agreed, not nearly as strong as it should be.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 2, 2008)

In the movie In and Out, the Matt Dillon character (Cameron) was an FA. One of his lines in the movie "Eat something! You look like a swizzle stick!"

His FA nature is clear at the end of the movie. I won't spoil it for those who haven't seen it.


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 2, 2008)

In that Antonio Banderas movie Take the Lead, the white kid confesses to the teacher that he has a thing for big girls, but he has to keep up appearances.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 2, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> In the movie In and Out, the Matt Dillon character (Cameron) was an FA. One of his lines in the movie "Eat something! You look like a swizzle stick!"
> 
> His FA nature is clear at the end of the movie. I won't spoil it for those who haven't seen it.




OoOooOo yes I remember that now! He told Joan Cusack that he liked how she had looked before losing a lot of weight- had described her "before" in a very loving/sweet way. At the end of the movie you saw her eating while sitting by him to gain her weight back......


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 2, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> In that Antonio Banderas movie Take the Lead, the white kid confesses to the teacher that he has a thing for big girls, but he has to keep up appearances.




I remember that, too. He wanted the dance teacher to partner him with someone else because he kept getting aroused by dancing with the big girl and was ashamed of it, at first.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 2, 2008)

That monkey-thing that hung out with Jabba The Hutt in _Return Of The Jedi_.


----------



## Totmacher (Jan 2, 2008)

Ryan said:


> That monkey-thing that hung out with Jabba The Hutt in _Return Of The Jedi_.



Salacious B. Crumb? If memory serves he's a monkey-lizard who's ability to elude capture amused Jabba until the was given a probationary sort of pet status. He's no more an FA than [insert fat person's dog's name here].



Judge_Dre said:


> I have to disagree. Marge Simpson has in a few episodes been shown daydreaming about slimmer men. For example, she had a big crush on Ringo Starr. Lois Griffin also has been shown dating slimmer men before meeting Peter. She even dated Paul Stanley from Kiss. I think the ultimate sign she is not a FFA is when Peter had plastic surgery. She found herself uncontrollably turned on by his new, slimmer look.



That's a matter of interpretation. It's my belief marge loves Homer just the way he is and if she can find a thin man attractive, good for her. Remember the old saying, "once you go big you don't go back." or any permutation thereof? Again, it's sort of stretching it, but I believe Louis's uncontrollable lust for the recontoured peter was more of a social commentary than an actual expression of how she felt about him previously. 


Judge_Dre said:


> There are countless sitcoms on TV with big men and their wives (Life According to Jim, King of Queens, etc.). This goes back to The Honeymooners. I don't think any of them are examples of FFAs. The men are depicted as slobs and dim-witted. Their slimmer wives are smarter and often point out to their husbands that they're too good for them. Remember Alice always ridiculed Ralph on his weight.
> 
> What bothers me is that, despite being the butt of jokes, these big guys get to have entire shows revolve around them and are paired with mainstream attractive wives. You never see the reverse done. The idea of a show staring a fat woman with an adoring and attractive FA for a husband is taboo on TV.




You're right. It's a hackneyed old gag and a travesty that a fat girl can't even get on a mainstream TV show to be ridiculed in this way.


----------



## FA Punk (Jan 3, 2008)

Judge_Dre said:


> I'm surprised that no one has mentioned him yet, but Link Larkin in Hairspray is a great fat admirer character. Being an old-school John Waters fan, I'm referring to the original version. The film that introduced me to fat admiration when I was a kid. Link Larken was played by the very sexy Michael St. Gerald. He wasn't some lame "loves her for her inner beauty" kind of character either. When he first sets eyes on her, you see him smile and check her out. His character was never in the closet with his feelings for Tracy Turnblad and defended her when she was picked on for her weight. We need more characters like that.



Also not to mention he kissed Ricki Lake with some real passion which made me always wonder if Michael was an FA in real life.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Jan 3, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> In that Antonio Banderas movie Take the Lead, the white kid confesses to the teacher that he has a thing for big girls, but he has to keep up appearances.



sadly that was me in high school -shames on himself-


----------



## Mack27 (Jan 3, 2008)

Richie Rich's Dad. Mrs. Clause. Wilma Flintstone "Keep your hubby chubby, a chubby hubby's happy.." Little Lotta's boyfriend Gerald. Halloween H20 had one of the girls say so something like "I love to eat, I really do. Will you still love me when I'm fat and dumpy?" boyfriend says something like "that could be sexy" she replies "You're so renaissance!" On another episode of the Drew Carey show Kate was dating a feeder who wanted her to gain weight, one of her buttons popped off and stuck in a wall I think? George Jefferson.


----------



## waldo (Jan 3, 2008)

In the comedy movie Road Trip from 2000, there is a relationship between one of the gang, the resident geek, and a BBW. While not presented in the most positive light since the impression could be given to some viewers that he, being such a geek, couldn't get anyone better, I found it quite enjoyable since she (an actress by the name of Mia Amber Davis) is such a smoking hotty and carries herself with confidence and the young lad was enjoying every minute of it. 

View attachment dj_qualls_mia_amber_davis_road_trip_001.jpg


----------



## cooljoeyd (Jan 3, 2008)

Mack27 said:


> Richie Rich's Dad. Mrs. Clause. Wilma Flintstone "Keep your hubby chubby, a chubby hubby's happy.." Little Lotta's boyfriend Gerald. Halloween H20 had one of the girls say so something like "I love to eat, I really do. Will you still love me when I'm fat and dumpy?" boyfriend says something like "that could be sexy" she replies "You're so renaissance!" On another episode of the Drew Carey show Kate was dating a feeder who wanted her to gain weight, one of her buttons popped off and stuck in a wall I think? George Jefferson.



It was Just shoot me not drew carey


----------



## sweet&fat (Jan 3, 2008)

waldo said:


> In the comedy movie Road Trip from 2000, there is a relationship between one of the gang, the resident geek, and a BBW. While not presented in the most positive light since the impression could be given to some viewers that he, being such a geek, couldn't get anyone better, I found it quite enjoyable since she (an actress by the name of Mia Amber Davis) is such a smoking hotty and carries herself with confidence and the young lad was enjoying every minute of it.



Thank you! I couldn't remember the name of the movie.


----------



## Shala (Jan 3, 2008)

I seem to remember in the George Clooney movie "A Perfect Storm", one of the deckhands having an attraction to a big woman named Irene. She came to see him off on his ill-fated trip and he was so excited to see her. He'd talk about geing back and taking her on a road trip. I remember her sitting in the front pew at his funeral.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 3, 2008)

Shala said:


> I seem to remember in the George Clooney movie "A Perfect Storm", one of the deckhands having an attraction to a big woman named Irene. She came to see him off on his ill-fated trip and he was so excited to see her. He'd talk about geing back and taking her on a road trip. I remember her sitting in the front pew at his funeral.





OoOOoOoO yes- "A Perfect Storm" 
That was a good one


----------



## vaikman (Jan 3, 2008)

how about "Donkey" in Shrek?? I mean, he does sing " I like big butts" in the first movie, and he do got a kinda big dragon wife


----------



## TBen (Jan 7, 2008)

Here's the ending from In & Out. I wish someone would post the scene where Matt Dillon confesses his love for fat to Joan Cusack.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=s2CorOpfhuw


----------



## CTAnonymousCT (Jan 7, 2008)

TheNowhereMan said:


> sadly that was me in high school -shames on himself-



That was me too, I was so worried what others would think I only dated skinny gals.. Shame Shame Shame:bow::bow:


----------



## Tad (Jan 7, 2008)

Did anyone mention Bon Scott, of AC/DC, yet? I've read that "Whole Lot of Rosie" (described in the song as 19 stone, 42-39-56) was about an early girl friend of his, and that he in general liked thicker women.

Guns and Roses covered the song later on--I wonder if any of them were FA, or if they just liked the sound of the song?


----------



## dragorat (Jan 8, 2008)

I just saw AC/DC in concert today on VH1 Classic & they played that song & he did mention that before they played it.I just discovered another possible Movie FA,Sherrif Bufford T.Justice!In Smokie 1 you hear him comment "Nice Ass" about a BBW Waitress at the "Choke & Puke"....could be just an ass man but I have my the feelings he liked the WHOLE PACKAGE!


----------



## Gentleman (Jan 9, 2008)

I always enjoyed the dance of the crocodiles with the hippos in tutus.


----------



## maxi (Jan 9, 2008)

There's a European (Dutch maybe?) film called SugarBabies. A subway driver is eventually seduced by a nicely big girl. It was later re-made with Craig Scheffer and Rikki Lake maybe?


----------



## Lamia (Jan 9, 2008)

Judge_Dre said:


> I have to disagree. Marge Simpson has in a few episodes been shown daydreaming about slimmer men. For example, she had a big crush on Ringo Starr. Lois Griffin also has been shown dating slimmer men before meeting Peter. She even dated Paul Stanley from Kiss. I think the ultimate sign she is not a FFA is when Peter had plastic surgery. She found herself uncontrollably turned on by his new, slimmer look.
> 
> There are countless sitcoms on TV with big men and their wives (Life According to Jim, King of Queens, etc.). This goes back to The Honeymooners. I don't think any of them are examples of FFAs. The men are depicted as slobs and dim-witted. Their slimmer wives are smarter and often point out to their husbands that they're too good for them. Remember Alice always ridiculed Ralph on his weight.
> 
> What bothers me is that, despite being the butt of jokes, these big guys get to have entire shows revolve around them and are paired with mainstream attractive wives. You never see the reverse done. The idea of a show staring a fat woman with an adoring and attractive FA for a husband is taboo on TV.



Except on Roseanne...which was the number 1 show for a loonnng time. Dan adored her. They are my favorite TV couple. Someone already mentioned Bagdad Cafe it's an awesome movie. 

This isn't an FA but I think it's a scene enjoyed by FAs. The shower scene from Porkys Peewee is yelling at the fat girl to move her fat ass so he can see the "real" naked girls. Didn't do a lot for my self-esteem, but I do think it may have created some FAs. I saw it the other day and thought to myself how much healthier and well prettier she looked than the other girls. I think it's one of the few times that a mainstream movie put a real naked fat girl in a movie. On the downside it demonstrated to the audience that fat isn't sexy.


----------



## sweet&fat (Jan 9, 2008)

maxi said:


> There's a European (Dutch maybe?) film called SugarBabies. A subway driver is eventually seduced by a nicely big girl. It was later re-made with Craig Scheffer and Rikki Lake maybe?



German film- Marianne Saegebrecht. She's great.
http://phoenixcinema.wordpress.com/2007/09/30/sugarbaby-1985/


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 10, 2008)

The woman on the Perfect Storm you referred to was named Irene (remember he said "Goodnight Irene" in the bar) and his name was Mike "Bugsy" Moran Irene referred to him as "Michael"


----------



## waldo (Jan 12, 2008)

The TV show October Road (Monday at 10 on ABC) has an ongoing storyline with a relationship between a very good looking guy and a smaller BBW. As far as I know they haven't made it clear he is an FA (I haven't been watching the show regularly). It started with a situation where the girl who works in a bar, was being teased by a drunk and the guy that later became her boyfriend pounded the drunk.

Unfortunately, the preview of next week's episode that appeared at the end of the last one showed a hint of some problems developing as the couple is having an intimate moment. Will be interesting to see how it turns out.


----------



## waldo (Jan 15, 2008)

waldo said:


> The TV show October Road (Monday at 10 on ABC) has an ongoing storyline with a relationship between a very good looking guy and a smaller BBW. As far as I know they haven't made it clear he is an FA (I haven't been watching the show regularly). It started with a situation where the girl who works in a bar, was being teased by a drunk and the guy that later became her boyfriend pounded the drunk.
> 
> Unfortunately, the preview of next week's episode that appeared at the end of the last one showed a hint of some problems developing as the couple is having an intimate moment. Will be interesting to see how it turns out.



Well Eddie and Janet had sex for the first time on last night's show and they had a rockin good time. Next day she was a little nervous about whether he would want to cut and run but he suggested they hang out together for the day - to her delight. Very refreshing to see a show depict a nice romance between a good looking guy and a fat chick. It seems they are depicting him not so much as an FA but a guy who sees beauty regardless of dress size.


----------



## sweet&fat (Jan 15, 2008)

waldo said:


> Well Eddie and Janet had sex for the first time on last night's show and they had a rockin good time. Next day she was a little nervous about whether he would want to cut and run but he suggested they hang out together for the day - to her delight. Very refreshing to see a show depict a nice romance between a good looking guy and a fat chick. It seems they are depicting him not so much as an FA but a guy who sees beauty regardless of dress size.



I don't watch the show, but now I'm tempted. I just hope that he doesn't talk about how beauty is on the inside and it doesn't matter what you like or some hackneyed crap like that!


----------



## David Bowie (Jan 15, 2008)

fat bottomed girls you make the rockin' world go round!


----------



## Judge_Dre (Jan 15, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> I don't watch the show, but now I'm tempted. I just hope that he doesn't talk about how beauty is on the inside and it doesn't matter what you like or some hackneyed crap like that!



I found some clips of October Road on Youtube posted by someone called Brokenroads. There seems to be an emphasis on the relationship between Janet and Eddie. Maybe Brokenroads is a BBW or FA. From what I've seen, I don't think Eddie's a real FA. He's a reformed womanizer going out with a nice girl. Then again, maybe after having sex with her, he'll realize how wonderful a soft BBW body feels against his naked body. Once you go fat, you never go back!

http://www.youtube.com/profile_videos?user=brokenroads


----------



## waldo (Jan 16, 2008)

Judge_Dre said:


> I found some clips of October Road on Youtube posted by someone called Brokenroads. There seems to be an emphasis on the relationship between Janet and Eddie. Maybe Brokenroads is a BBW or FA. From what I've seen, I don't think Eddie's a real FA. He's a reformed womanizer going out with a nice girl. Then again, maybe after having sex with her, he'll realize how wonderful a soft BBW body feels against his naked body. Once you go fat, you never go back!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/profile_videos?user=brokenroads



Yes he is the typical commitment-phobic single guy who confided in a friend he was hesitant to get in the sack with Janet because he typically would make a run for it after doing so with other women and didn't want to screw this one up. Doesn't appear to be an FA but did tell his friend he found Janet to be beautiful. The most recent three episodes of the show can be downloaded and watched from here. The show has some other interesting storylines as well.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Jan 17, 2008)

"Booger" in "Revenge of the Nerds" is an FA and this is part of his "outcast" personna. He organizes a dance with a sororoity of fat girls, Phi Mu (pronounced "Moo"). Booger takes the fattest girl as his date. The nerd boys and the fat girls have a great time until attacked by the popular kids. 

This aspect was left out of all the synopses of the film. I didn't see the sequels, but I do know that in one sequel Booger gets married --to a thin girl. Typical!


----------



## ravfa (Jan 27, 2008)

OK, here's a fairly obscure reference. In the 1990 Clive Barker-directed horror/fantasy 'Nightbreed', there's an odd interesting prologue. A fat husband & wife are relaxing in their home, watching TV, raiding the fridge. . .and teasingly talking about how they like being fat! And then, it being, well, a Clive Barker film, they're both slaughtered by a leather-masked psychopath (played by directer David Cronenberg). Barker himself is gay, & I don't believe his long-time partner is fat. That little throw-away bit always peaked my interest though.


----------



## SuperMishe (Jan 27, 2008)

In *L.A. Law*, there was a BBW legal assistant. I remember she met a guy (played by Dan Florek of Law & Order SVU fame) and she had a hard time accepting that he liked her. I think in the show they got married, she lost a lot of weight IRL which was written into the show, and the characters ended up divorcing. Hope I'm remembering that right.

Also, *Camryn Manheim* played host to a few FA characters in her days as a lawyer on that show with Dylan McDermott and Lara Flynn Boyle...


----------



## William (Jan 27, 2008)

Howie Rottman (Eugene Levy) from Bringing Down the House

Lines:
Howie Rottman: I'd like to dip you in Cheez Wiz and spread you all over a Ritz cracker, if I'm not being too subtle.
Charlene Morton: Boy, you some kinda freaky!
Howie Rottman: Oh, you have no idea. You got me straight trippin', boo! 


http://us.vdc.imdb.com/character/ch0015885/quotes

William


----------



## Jasminium (Feb 8, 2008)

Ben Affleck's character in The Third Wheel gets down with a fat girl. It's actually a pretty funny movie and has an awesome ending.


----------



## elle camino (Feb 9, 2008)

Buffetbelly said:


> "Booger" in "Revenge of the Nerds" is an FA and this is part of his "outcast" personna. He organizes a dance with a sororoity of fat girls, Phi Mu (pronounced "Moo"). Booger takes the fattest girl as his date. The nerd boys and the fat girls have a great time until attacked by the popular kids.


ok this is probably the dumbest nit to pick OF ALL TIME, but since revenge of the nerds was (and still is, tyvm) one of my favorite movies ever growing up, and i've seen it approximately 350 quadrillion times in my life, i feel compelled to correct you, here.
for one, the fat girl sorority that comes to the big party at the tri-lamb house were the _omega_ mu's. not phi. 
and the whole joke of that scene is that these guys are *such* ner(RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR)ds(SSSSSSSSSSSSSSS), that the ONLY women they can get to come to their party are the ugliest women on campus, the omega mu's (and it's not booger who invites them, it's one of the nerd guy's nerdy girlfriend). and when they show up the whole scene is like "AW _MAN_, WE THOUGHT WE WERE GETTING HOT CHICKS AND INSTEAD IT'S THE MU'S! THIS PARTY IS SO _DOOMED_." and that whole 'booger takes the fattest one as his date' thing just doesn't happen. maybe in your fond rememberance of the movie, but not in the actual movie. he calls them 'a bunch of pigs', actually.
there's really not a lot of 'fat admiration' involved. mostly just your typical subtle fat disparagement. 

of course then booger remembers he has pot and they all get really high and put on new wave records and dance and have a rad time, and at one point booger's dancing with like three fat chicks and he goes "damn, you Mu's sure can party!"
which is a seriously epic line and also exactly what i will ask curtis armstrong to say on my new outgoing voicemail message, should i ever run into him at any point in my life.


----------



## elle camino (Feb 9, 2008)

snap, here we go: http://youtube.com/watch?v=UXbb6x2kNcI


----------



## Judge_Dre (Feb 9, 2008)

elle camino said:


> snap, here we go: http://youtube.com/watch?v=UXbb6x2kNcI



That clip shows Booger is instantly blown away by the Mu's when they walk through the door. His face turns from disappointment to excitement. He also seems to be more excited once the heaviest girls enter.


----------



## elle camino (Feb 9, 2008)

i am lolling so unbelievably hard at the fact that i am actually disputing the expressive nuances of booger from revenge of the nerds here, but i gotta say: we're going to have to agree to disagree on that. i'm pretty sure he's just astonished by most of them being about three feet taller than him. 


all of this has reminded me how awesome the soundtrack to that movie is, btw. and that i actually have a copy of it on vinyl that i can't play until i get a new needle. :[


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Feb 9, 2008)

In the movie Summer Catch, there is this group of young baseball playing hotties and one of them is always hookin' up with this girl, maybe a size 18 and hes embarrassed at first to tell his friends but later in the film, he admits to loving big women. If only they had actually used a BIG woman. Still it made me smile.

This is his line when he comes out to his friends.

Miles: Excuse me, I am tired of living a lie. I need it to be known that I like a big girl. In fact, a large, zaftig, voluptuous, full-figured, big-boned, massive-assive honey, that is what gets me going. I like fat women and they like me... big girls need love too, baby!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 9, 2008)

I just thought of one this morning and don't recall it being mentioned in this thread yet.........

That movie "The Hot Chick" with Rob Schneider. One of the characters was a big girl...and one of the guys couldn't get enough of her. 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0302640/

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm1098010/


----------



## Buffetbelly (Feb 9, 2008)

elle camino said:


> i am lolling so unbelievably hard at the fact that i am actually disputing the expressive nuances of booger from revenge of the nerds here, but i gotta say: we're going to have to agree to disagree on that. i'm pretty sure he's just astonished by most of them being about three feet taller than him.
> 
> 
> all of this has reminded me how awesome the soundtrack to that movie is, btw. and that i actually have a copy of it on vinyl that i can't play until i get a new needle. :[


 
Well, I think Booger became a convert that night. Once you go fat you never go back!

FA role models are pretty scant --how many Hollywood pics have a guy squeezing ont one but two fat buts?

OK, I have a more recent nomination --Sideways. The second conquest of the Lothario character is quite hefty and he seems to enjoy it a lot.


----------



## Minerva_08 (Feb 9, 2008)

bigplaidpants said:


> Wilbur Turnblad (Christopher Walken) was definately portrayed as an FA in the Hairspray remake this year. He was presented as both a nut-job and faithful husband in the film.



Ok... I had a huge crush on him in the movie :wubu:


----------



## Minerva_08 (Feb 9, 2008)

NotAnExpert said:


> Well, there was that interesting "Nicki Fifer" story arc on "The Drew Carey Show". The writers made Drew a little more complicated than any human being has a right to be, but I'm sure a lot of FAs were watching then (and not for Mimi's sake, either).



Omg, I think I remember those episodes. Those were the ones where Drew is constantly feeding his gf fatty foods to make her bigger, right?


----------



## Minerva_08 (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh! I got one of my own.... 

Grant Fockyerdoder (Date Movie) who truely adored Julia Jones when she was fat. (God, Adam Campbell is so cute) :smitten:

Did anyone notice his character in Epic Movie also had a thing for big girls? (Perhaps there is hope yet!) lol


----------



## Minerva_08 (Feb 9, 2008)

Buffetbelly said:


> "Booger" in "Revenge of the Nerds" is an FA and this is part of his "outcast" personna. He organizes a dance with a sororoity of fat girls, Phi Mu (pronounced "Moo"). Booger takes the fattest girl as his date. The nerd boys and the fat girls have a great time until attacked by the popular kids.
> 
> This aspect was left out of all the synopses of the film. I didn't see the sequels, but I do know that in one sequel Booger gets married --to a thin girl. Typical!



Ah.. but maybe he wants to fatten her up. Perhaps he sees her as a diamond in the rough?


----------



## electra99 (Feb 10, 2008)

I don't think I have seen this posted yet. The Probie on Rescue Me was dating a heavy girl for awhile. I don't know if you would call him an FA exactly since he was struggling with the attraction and the negative attention the guys at the fire house gave him as a result of the relationship and eventually went back to dating thin women. 


Also during the BBW Convention episode of CSI, Greg looked like he was really enjoying a look through the Lane Bryant catalog.


----------



## Judge_Dre (Feb 10, 2008)

I've been sick the past few days which has resulted in me having some weird dreams at night. Last night I dreamed of zombies, which this morning made me think of the remake of Dawn of the Dead. In it, one of the security guards talks about how if it wasn't for the zombies he would have totally hooked up with a fat girl who works at the mall. I took interest in that since he was a young guy and I'm particularly keen on how young Fa's on screen.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 15, 2008)

Has anybody mentioned Gonzo from the Muppets? In a few episodes, he has a crush on Miss Piggy. In the episode with Julie Andrews, Gonzo asks a cow that got backstage for a date. Does he count?

I can't forget Pepe the King Prawn, another Muppet. In "Muppets from Space", he gets to feel up Miss Piggy because they're invisible and he mistakes her for Kermit and he *liked* it.

"Oh Kermit, you're so nice and *plump*"

"You have 10 seconds to let go of me"

"Oh sorry Piggy"


----------



## Blanka (Feb 20, 2008)

Maxx Awesome said:


> Hate to double-post, but I remembered another, Bender in Futurama. In one epsiode he dates the Planet Express Ship. As Fry notes in the episode: "How can you date a ship anyway? It'd be like me dating a really fat lady & living inside her & she'd be all like _NNNNNYYYYYYEEEEEEEOOOORRR, NEEEEEEEEEEEYYYYYYOOOOOOOORRRRRR, SHWOOOSHOSHWOOOSHOSHWOOSH!_"
> 
> Bender's response:
> "Fry, in order to get busy at maximum efficiency, I need a girl with a big 400-ton booty."


Also, there is an earlier episode of Futurama when they are all on a farm on the moon. The farmer warns them not to touch any of his robot daughters, which are two skinny robot girls and one giant bulldozer type one called "the crushinator". 

In one scene of that episode the farmer chases Bender.
Farmer yells to Bender: "I warned you not to touch my robot daughters."
Fry says to Bender: "Bender, please tell me you didn't touch the crushinator."
Bender says to Fry: "Of course not, a lady that fine ya gotta romance a little."




Also there was an episode of Mad TV with a sketch in which a recurring character, Marvin Tikvah, who is an older overwieght man and sleezy hollywood producer is hit on by a younger woman. His character is a guy who isn't exactly the luckiest man on Earth so he is quite delighted by this. Skinny attractive men keep trying to pick up the young woman but she keeps saying things to them like "back off skeletor". At the end of the sketch her ex boyfriend, another big guy, tells her that he was a fool to break up with her and begs her to take him back, which she does to Marvin's dismay.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Feb 20, 2008)

Judge_Dre said:


> I've been sick the past few days which has resulted in me having some weird dreams at night. Last night I dreamed of zombies, which this morning made me think of the remake of Dawn of the Dead. In it, one of the security guards talks about how if it wasn't for the zombies he would have totally hooked up with a fat girl who works at the mall. I took interest in that since he was a young guy and I'm particularly keen on how young Fa's on screen.



Ah, yes, 'the fat chick from Dairy Queen' as she was referred to. And if that whole pesky zombie thing wouldn't have happened he would have 'tapped that shit for sure'. 
I know that because that was such a great remake and one of my favorite movies of all time! Plus I love zombie movies. I have seen this one about a million times and can just about quote the whole thing line for line.


----------



## mango (Feb 21, 2008)

* *** SPOILER ALERT for anyone who has not seen BORAT -Stop Reading Here! ***




OK... so I just watched some of Borat again on cable... and despite his passion & quest for Pamela, he does end up with the buxom & curvy Luenell.

Great Success!!

*


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Feb 21, 2008)

Gene Lorrene. You have no idea who that is?
Okay, how about Leather Boy? Still no idea?
Anyone know anything about the Great Lakes Avengers comics?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Lakes_Avengers
Leather Boy &#8211; Gene Lorrene, a leather fetishist and possible sadomasochist, misunderstood Mr. Immortal's personal ad for "costumed adventurers", and left the group soon afterwards. To quote Mr. Immortal: "The less said about it, the better." (Leather Boy was not a member of the team when it was originally introduced in WCA #46, but was retconned into the roster in the 2005 Misassembled miniseries.) He later returned briefly (clad in a leather variation of Doctor Doom's mystical armor), seeking revenge for being ignored during the team's recent recruiting drive, and murdered Monkey Joe. Big Bertha, however, caught and defeated him by sitting on him (though *this excited him sexually*).




That's Big Bertha on the far right of the picture (incase you couldn't guess). Her power is the ability to gain 700lbs & like super-human strength & stuff.


----------



## Big D Guy (Feb 21, 2008)

I may have missed it, but I did not see any mention of Melissa McCarthy from Gilmore Girls and Samantha Who? I never really watched Gilmore Girls and I think that they just put all the large women in there to make the main characters look thinner. I like her character on Samantha Who?


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Feb 22, 2008)

Not sure if anyone else has posted, but I'm putting in a possible vote for Stewie Griffin in the episode when they have to go into witness protection and he takes up playing the banjo with 'My fat baby loves to eat.'
I'm sure theres a video of it somewhere on youtube..


----------



## elle camino (Feb 23, 2008)

Scrumptious_voluptuous said:


> Not sure if anyone else has posted, but I'm putting in a possible vote for Stewie Griffin in the episode when they have to go into witness protection and he takes up playing the banjo with 'My fat baby loves to eat.'


love. that. song. i sing it to myself pretty much every time i cook. 

it's been discussed around here before, but i'd like to reiterate for the record that i just flat-out think seth mcfarlane is an FA. 
and i'm not normally one who assumes that every guy who rips on fat chicks is a latent FA. just with him, i think he couldn't have made it more obvious over the years.


----------



## mollycoddles (Feb 25, 2008)

Atsuka in the anime "Paprika" loves the very large Tokido. There's a very tender scene where she helps leans against his backfat after having helped him get unstuck from an elevator. A good film to see in other regards as well.


----------



## dragorat (Feb 25, 2008)

*What about Dan Fielding on Night Court?In 1 episode I recently saw on TVLandDan somehow ends up under a large lady somewhere near the #400 mark.When asked if he'd recovered from the encounter he says yes & he thinks he liked it!*


----------



## knives (Feb 26, 2008)

I totally forgot Paprika. Great film.


----------



## Les Toil (Feb 27, 2008)

The odds are good at least one of these has already been named here.

Denial. Adam Rifkin, the director himself, plays Rueben (aptly named) who's the brother of the lead charcter played by Jonathan Silverman. Rueben's girlfriend is Puddles played by ex-Dim poster Lisa Brounstein (also one of the three "ugly" girls in the disco scene in Shallow Hal).

House Party 3. David Edwards plays Stinky. Kid & Play realize they've made a terrible mistake leaving it to Stinky to find babes for their bachelor party because Stinky is insane for big women and fills up the hotel room with LOTS of 'em. (Trivia: David Edwards was first trust into fame by being the first member of MTV's The Real World to be kicked off the show).


----------



## Judge_Dre (Feb 28, 2008)

Les Toil said:


> Denial. Adam Rifkin, the director himself, plays Rueben (aptly named) who's the brother of the lead charcter played by Jonathan Silverman. Rueben's girlfriend is Puddles played by ex-Dim poster Lisa Brounstein (also one of the three "ugly" girls in the disco scene in Shallow Hal).



I've been trying to find the name of that film! I first got interested in that film when I saw a trailer of it as "Something About Sex." The sight of Lisa Brounstein and hearing Adam Rifkin discuss the beauty of fat women was great. I watched Shallow Hal last night actually and I was drooling over Lisa Brounstein in the disco scene. I didn't realize it was the same woman.


----------



## Littleghost (Feb 28, 2008)

Les Toil said:


> Denial. Adam Rifkin, the director himself, plays Rueben (aptly named) who's the brother of the lead charcter played by Jonathan Silverman. Rueben's girlfriend is Puddles played by ex-Dim poster Lisa Brounstein (also one of the three "ugly" girls in the disco scene in Shallow Hal).



No doubt the guy is a real-life FA: he wrote and directed The Dark Backward. Although no one in it is a good role-model for anything, the movie should be famous around here for featuring both Teighlor, Layla LaShell and another sizable woman as romantic interests. Apparently it also made the jump to DVD awhile ago. http://dvd.monstersandcritics.com/news/article_1319295.php


----------



## louisaml (Feb 29, 2008)

I dont remember the name of the character but the one who was getting off on that redheaded bbw eating all that food. Good movie I recommend it to all. :wubu:


----------



## Silversnake418 (Mar 1, 2008)

elle camino said:


> love. that. song. i sing it to myself pretty much every time i cook.
> 
> it's been discussed around here before, but i'd like to reiterate for the record that i just flat-out think seth mcfarlane is an FA.
> and i'm not normally one who assumes that every guy who rips on fat chicks is a latent FA. just with him, i think he couldn't have made it more obvious over the years.


How do you see McFarlene as an FA? Also on Criminal minds, in a recent episode the computer lady Garcia who is slightly large was shot and agent Morgan stayed with her the whole night and told her he loved her it was cute!


----------



## wistful (Mar 1, 2008)

I haven't seen this movie mentioned here yet..."True Identity" staring the british comedian Lenny Henry and Frank Langella.Now I don't recall much about this movie except that it was fairly cheesy(though I'm quite the fan of Lenny henry) but in this flick he has a friend who is an unabashed FA and who proudly goes on about his love of big women.IIRC the friend is a sorta "nerdy" guy who is slight of build and while his desire for big girls is treated as something funny and perhaps a bit puzzling it really was not dealt with in a mean spirited way.Now bear in mind this is how I'm recalling it as I haven't seen this movie in years..Please tell me I'm not the only one who remembers this film!!


----------



## olwen (Mar 1, 2008)

mollycoddles said:


> Atsuka in the anime "Paprika" loves the very large Tokido. There's a very tender scene where she helps leans against his backfat after having helped him get unstuck from an elevator. A good film to see in other regards as well.


and at the end of that movie they end up together, so there's a movie with a FFA.


----------



## olwen (Mar 1, 2008)

elle camino said:


> love. that. song. i sing it to myself pretty much every time i cook.
> 
> it's been discussed around here before, but i'd like to reiterate for the record that i just flat-out think seth mcfarlane is an FA.
> and i'm not normally one who assumes that every guy who rips on fat chicks is a latent FA. just with him, i think he couldn't have made it more obvious over the years.


I think the same thing. I've seen like every episode of Family Guy quite a few times each and as the show progresses I have to wonder if it's either Seth MacFarlane or any of the other writers.


----------



## olwen (Mar 1, 2008)

I can think of two songs by The Smiths - "William It Was Really Nothing." and "Some Girls Are Bigger Than Others" I'm not sure which band member wrote the songs, but it makes me wonder.


----------



## olwen (Mar 1, 2008)

olwen said:


> I think the same thing. I've seen like every episode of Family Guy quite a few times each and as the show progresses I have to wonder if it's either Seth MacFarlane or any of the other writers.



Also, (I thought of this after I posted)

There have been too many episodes that either explicitly states that Peter is an FA or that allude to the fact that he is. It just doesn't matter that he is married to a skinny woman. Also, since Meg is considered fat on the show (even tho I don't think she is and the episode where she gets a makeover seems to ignore her weight entirely) any boy who's been interested in her (the nerd, the nude boy, and the medical intern) could be considered an FA.

There is also one other movie I can think of that features and FA: It's called "Fat Girls." Despite the title this coming of age flick only has one fat girl in it, and she has a love interest. I was actually happy and proud of this girl for doing a semi-nude scene. Unfortunately, it's also funny, but you gotta start somewhere I suppose. But her FA in the movie is a proud FA who introduces her to his family who readily accepts her and, he turns down the advance of one of the hot popular girls.


----------



## sweet&fat (Mar 2, 2008)

olwen said:


> I can think of two songs by The Smiths - "William It Was Really Nothing." and "Some Girls Are Bigger Than Others" I'm not sure which band member wrote the songs, but it makes me wonder.



Yeah- William it was really nothing is hardly positive:

How can you stay with a fat girl who'll say :
Oh ! Would you like to marry me?
And if you like you can buy the ring
She doesn't care about anything
Would you like to marry me?
And if you like you can buy the ring
I don't dream about anyone - except myself.

I'd say Morrissey's song "You're the one for me, fatty" might be a better candidate...

You're the one for me, fatty
You're the one i really, really love
And i will stay
Promise you'll say
If i'm in your way...


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 2, 2008)

I saw _My Life as a Dog_ last night for the first time in a long time, and while nobody's really fat in that movie, seeing it again reminded me that it was crucial in providing some dents in my internalized fatphobia. Shifted a few paradigms...

The babe in the wacky Swedish village of the film is a gorj plumper-type named Berit, and she is the woman everyone is hot for, including the boob-obsessed uncle. She's naked in a few scenes when she's posing for a sculptor as an earth mother type, and to the main boy character (who slaps her butt in one scene) she seems to represent warmth and love and companionship. She wears these cute 50s skirts and carries these cute straw bags and has a hot boyfriend and I remember thinking (I was 19 when it came out)....wait--so the woman with the biggest ass in the movie is the one all these dudes *like*. *She's* the babe. Hmm.

So anyhow, I think there's kind of a nice flavor to the movie because of her. It's really about body type more than fatness, but what can I say, it made a dent.

* * * * 

I definitely second _Gilmore Girls_ for showin fatties. In addition to Melissa McCarthy (that woman is so beautiful), there's Liz Torres and Sally Struthers and even Cesar the linecook whose name I don't know. And they tended to let these characters just be. No fattie subplots, whatever. They were just allowed to exist, have lives/partners and didn't exist as just tokens. I thought that was quite a forceful TV gesture in some ways.

* * * * 

Muriel's (actual, sweet) boyfriend in _Muriel's Wedding_ felt like an FA-ish character to me at the time. Not (sigh) that she's really fat, but still. Something about his exuberant expressions...

* * * * 

For sheer mass fat girl worship, I recommend the opera scene in _Where Angels Fear to Tread_. There's an entire provincial theater full of Italian men sighing with love at the fat singer doing Lucia's mad scene, ending with them all throwing flowers, etc. Earlier in the film the main chars kinda dismiss her so the scene is even more satisfying that way.


----------



## olwen (Mar 2, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> Yeah- William it was really nothing is hardly positive:
> 
> How can you stay with a fat girl who'll say :
> Oh ! Would you like to marry me?
> ...



you're right it isn't exactly positive, but it came to mind and clearly I don't have enough Morrissey albums. Which one is that one from?


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Mar 5, 2008)

Dr. Scratchensniff from Animaniacs. I remember in a few episodes he was going out with a very large German woman. Wish I could expand upon the issue...


----------



## babyloutattoo (Mar 5, 2008)

Pizza

starring Ethan Embry as a budding FA


----------



## Littleghost (Mar 5, 2008)

Maxx Awesome said:


> Dr. Scratchensniff from Animaniacs. I remember in a few episodes he was going out with a very large German woman. Wish I could expand upon the issue...



STAY UND YOUR SIDE!


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Mar 6, 2008)

I don't know if this counts, in the movie "The man with two brains" Steve Martin's character fall in love with a disembodied women's brain, at the end it's transfered into another women's body, and Steve Martin goes to see the women he fell in love with. We find out that she was bit of a feedie, and she put on a lot of weight. And, Steve Martian's character takes her in his arms and ask her to marry him, right there!


----------



## Judge_Dre (Mar 6, 2008)

EtobicokeFA said:


> I don't know if this counts, in the movie "The man with two brains" Steve Martin's character fall in love with a disembodied women's brain, at the end it's transfered into another women's body, and Steve Martin goes to see the women he fell in love with. We find out that she was bit of a feedie, and she put on a lot of weight. And, Steve Martian's character takes her in his arms and ask her to marry him, right there!



I wouldn't count that because Steve Martin's character is not an fat admirer in the film. His wife is thin and he falls in love with the fat woman's brain, not her body. I've seen a few choices in this thread that feature similar characters. I hate it when the fat girl gets the guy at the end because he fell in love with her inner beauty. Where all the characters that think the fat girl is hot on the outside?


----------



## sweet&fat (Mar 8, 2008)

olwen said:


> you're right it isn't exactly positive, but it came to mind and clearly I don't have enough Morrissey albums. Which one is that one from?



Your Arsenal. In my humble opinion, Viva Hate and Bona Drag were much better...


----------



## elle camino (Mar 21, 2008)

bump! 
i have no idea how it's taken me this long to post:





early cuyler. 

and the love of his life, 




krystal.


...has someone else noted this already, in this thread? i feel like someone MUST have. but i'm not reading 8 pages to check.


----------



## babyloutattoo (Mar 21, 2008)

elle camino said:


> bump!
> i have no idea how it's taken me this long to post:
> 
> 
> ...



ahahaahhaahahaha.
i love you.


----------



## FA Punk (Mar 21, 2008)

I don't know if this counts or not but back a couple of years ago in the WWE they did a story line where Mae Young dated Mark Henry, now Mark is a 400lb man so I guess that makes Mae FFA mybe?

Also when the Godfather crashed Billy and Chucks wedding he said something about chuck likeing ''The larger ladies in the stable''


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 22, 2008)

You had to remind me of the whole Mae Young/Mark Henry hand thing? ugh..

My two cents involve Mako's character in Battle Creek Brawl starring Jackie Chan and the guy who played Luca Brazzi in The Godfather.

Mako is an avid fat chick lover as he is seen getting in bed with a rather large woman (ironically after stopping Jackie from getting his mack on) and then later on in the movie, the mob uses a bbw to lure him away from Chan to kidnap the poor F/A.


----------



## Blanka (Mar 23, 2008)

FA Punk said:


> I don't know if this counts or not but back a couple of years ago in the WWE they did a story line where Mae Young dated Mark Henry, now Mark is a 400lb man so I guess that makes Mae FFA mybe?
> 
> Also when the Godfather crashed Billy and Chucks wedding he said something about chuck likeing ''The larger ladies in the stable''


I don't think the May Young/ Mark Henry thing really counts. I haven't watched wrestling in years but from what I remember Mark Henry was big but he was much much more muscle than fat. They didn't call him the worlds strongest man for nothing.

Also, I could be wrong but I could have sworn it was Billy Gunn not chuck that the Godfather said liked big women.


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 23, 2008)

Blanka said:


> I don't think the May Young/ Mark Henry thing really counts. I haven't watched wrestling in years but from what I remember Mark Henry was big but he was much much more muscle than fat. They didn't call him the worlds strongest man for nothing.
> 
> Also, I could be wrong but I could have sworn it was Billy Gunn not chuck that the Godfather said liked big women.



Billy Gunn went from Chuck to Torrie Wilson so I doubt that could have been it. I still say if wrestlers are really F/A we will never know with the whole direction the company went in with playboy bimbos and strippers winning world titles.


----------



## FA Punk (Mar 23, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> Billy Gunn went from Chuck to Torrie Wilson so I doubt that could have been it. I still say if wrestlers are really F/A we will never know with the whole direction the company went in with playboy bimbos and strippers winning world titles.



Sorry about the whole Mae Young thing guys but like I said I didn't know if it counted or not, anyway I'm sure there are a few FA's in the WWE, I mean think about it when your around that much ''plastic'' your bound to want something real after awile.

P.s. BTW has anyone taken a closer look at the bWo? 

View attachment bbw world order.jpg


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 23, 2008)

FA Punk said:


> Sorry about the whole Mae Young thing guys but like I said I didn't know if it counted or not, anyway I'm sure there are a few FA's in the WWE, I mean think about it when your around that much ''plastic'' your bound to want something real after awile.
> 
> P.s. BTW has anyone taken a closer look at the bWo?



Wouldn't surprise me if Big Stevie Cool after, hanging around Meanie for so long, started hitting on bbw's.


----------



## sweet&fat (Mar 23, 2008)

I rented that movie after reading this, and although I think the large ladies add to his film noir on crack aesthetic (which I loved), he must have given some excellent direction to Bill Paxton, who plays the FA "Gus." When he first starts lovin' on his big gf, the look of lust that exudes from him as he rubs his hands over her belly is amazing. I felt it all the way from my couch!  



Littleghost said:


> No doubt the guy is a real-life FA: he wrote and directed The Dark Backward. Although no one in it is a good role-model for anything, the movie should be famous around here for featuring both Teighlor, Layla LaShell and another sizable woman as romantic interests. Apparently it also made the jump to DVD awhile ago. http://dvd.monstersandcritics.com/news/article_1319295.php


----------



## Baba Fats (Mar 24, 2008)

I don't think anyone's mentioned that Nikki Cox played an indisputable FFA on her short-lived eponymous WB sitcom. Nikki was a free-spirited exotic dancer who ran away to Vegas with her soon-to-be husband Dwight, encouraging his ambitions to become a professional wrestler. Dwight, played by Nick von Esmarch, was your stereotypical sitcom fat guy married to a stereotypical babe ... except that when he lost some weight, it nearly broke up his marriage. In one memorable episode, they get into an argument, and Nikki tells him that she just doesn't find him attractive anymore. "But you can bounce a quarter off my ass!" he says. "Oh yeah?" she retorts. "Well, I liked it better when your ass did the bouncing!" 

Of course, this being a feel-good comedy, she eventually decides that she loves him too much to leave him, and that she'll learn to adapt to his new looks. It may have saved their relationship, but it couldn't save the show, which was up against _Who Wants To Be A Millionaire_. It was given the axe soon after that episode aired. In case you missed it, you can read a review of the series here:

http://www.popmatters.com/tv/reviews/n/nikki.html



tres huevos said:


> In the literary world there's also of course the eponymous title character in Harry Kressing's _The Cook_, and the main male body builder (I forgot his name) in Harry Crews' _Body_. Don't ask me what it is about the name Harry.



Harry Kressing was a pseudonym, and the author's real name has never been revealed. Literary sleuths have suggested several possibilities (the late Nicolas Freeling, who wrote crime novels and books on cooking, is one suspect), but having read both these books, and having read the descriptions of fat characters in some of Crews' other works, like "The Piano Player" and _Naked In Garden Hills_, I'm betting that the two Harrys are really one and the same. Whether he's an FA or not, Crews clearly has a genuine fascination with fatness.


----------



## jennabelle (Mar 25, 2008)

I can't remember where I saw this....but I remember a couple on tv talking about having another child and the woman says "You just want me to get pregnant so I will get fat." And the man smiles and says something along the lines of "I love your curvy belly." And something about how he wished she wouldn't diet. But she does anyways.


----------



## KurvyKaytee (Mar 25, 2008)

What about America Ferrera's boyfriend in Real Women Have Curves?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=maIWHDfJ3SU

In Pulp Fiction Fabiennesays "Pot bellies make a man look either oafish, or like a gorilla. But on a woman, a pot belly is very sexy. The rest of you is normal. Normal face, normal legs, normal hips, normal ass, but with a big, perfectly round pot belly. If I had one, I'd wear a tee-shirt two sizes too small to accentuate it. I don't give a damn what men find attractive. It's unfortunate what we find pleasing to the touch and pleasing to the eye is seldom the same."


----------



## sweet&fat (Mar 29, 2008)

Krusty the Clown! I just saw a Simpsons episode where Homer became a Krusty impersonator, and Apu gave him Krusty's customary copy of "Gigantic Asses."


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 29, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> Krusty the Clown! I just saw a Simpsons episode where Homer became a Krusty impersonator, and Apu gave him Krusty's customary copy of "Gigantic Asses."



Remember Springfield is "The World's Fattest Town" so technically everyone from there is an F/A lol


----------



## _overture (Mar 29, 2008)

This might only be shown in the UK, apologies if that's the case!

Gene Hunt, from Life on Mars and Ashes to Ashes. There are a few lines he's said that really made me think so.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 30, 2008)

KurvyKaytee said:


> What about America Ferrera's boyfriend in Real Women Have Curves?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=maIWHDfJ3SU



Had to love this movie....and that guy


----------



## Blanka (Apr 4, 2008)

I don't know if this counts because it is not a character but a real guy. On Miami Ink a while back there was an FA who wanted a tattoo of a sexy fat chick on his arm.

Also I remember an episode of Law and Order: SVU where detective Stabler and Dr. Wong are in prison interviewing a serial rapist whose victims were large women.


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 4, 2008)

I just watched an episode of South Park season 9....and Jimmy paid for a fat hooker before the talent show, does that count? lol


----------



## FA Punk (Apr 5, 2008)

I think Philip Seymour Hoffman in Cold Moutain could count as an FA, I mean he did bang a fat chick the movie.


----------



## furious styles (Apr 5, 2008)

Blanka said:


> I don't know if this counts because it is not a character but a real guy. On Miami Ink a while back there was an FA who wanted a tattoo of a sexy fat chick on his arm.



hey .. i know that real guy. he's a user named fa man stan on these very forums.


----------



## Blanka (Apr 5, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> hey .. i know that real guy. he's a user named fa man stan on these very forums.


I did not know that but that is neat.


----------



## somethinginc (Apr 5, 2008)

This isn't technically film or TV, but it's related to it.

The popular musical turned movie RENT was actually based off of an opera by the name of La Boheme. In it, the original Benny was an FA.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Apr 6, 2008)

I don't know if this one counts, but Urszula pointed out the movie Bridget Jones Diary: Edge of reason" where her character is trying to hide her wobbly bits, and the Darcy character states the her kind of likes her wobbly bits.


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 6, 2008)

EtobicokeFA said:


> I don't know if this one counts, but Urszula pointed out the movie Bridget Jones Diary: Edge of reason" where her character is trying to hide her wobbly bits, and the Darcy character states the her kind of likes her wobbly bits.



I think Mark himself is an F/A, after all he said he liked Bridget no matter what she weighed.


----------



## KuroBara (Apr 6, 2008)

TallFatSue said:


> One of my favorites is Jimbo Gumbo from the _Rose is Rose_ comic strip. He kept telling his wife Rose that round is the perfect shape, but alas she could never understand it.


Awww! I knew I loved Jimbo for some reason!!!


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Apr 7, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> I think Mark himself is an F/A, after all he said he liked Bridget no matter what she weighed.



And, Urszula reminded me about Darcy's assistant, she was jealous about during the whole movie, until she confessed she was really attractive to her.


----------



## LalaCity (Apr 7, 2008)

There's a French film called Romuald et Juliette wherein the male lead falls in love with a BBW played by an actress named Firmine Richard...

There's another French film from ten years ago, or so, the story of which centers on a zaftig female factory worker who is the most lusted-after woman in town...I think it has Gerard Depardieu in it...Gah -- wish I could remember the name!


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 7, 2008)

Suprized no one has mentioned the work of the late BBW actress Shirley 
Stoler. Not sure if Ms. Stoler ever appeared in a NAAFA function during the 70's or 80's -but, perhaps other folks can share their thoughts. 

Here is a brief listing from Wikipedia
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Shirley Stoler (March 30, 1929  February 17, 1999) was an American actress best known for her roles in The Honeymoon Killers and Lina Wertmuller's Seven Beauties.

Throughout her career, Shirley Stoler was large and often played villainesses (such as in The Honeymoon Killers and on TV in an episode of Charlie's Angels) whose scariness often derived from Stoler's physical strength and size. A character actress as well as an occasional lead, Stoler appeared in small roles in classic films including Klute, The Deer Hunter, and Desperately Seeking Susan.

*The highlight of her film career arguably was her turn as the repulsive Nazi female prison commandant in Lina Wertmüller's masterpiece Pasqualino Settebellezze (1975) (Seven Beauties), in which she plays a cat and mouse game of seduction with the concentration camp inmate played by Giancarlo Giannini*. Giannini's inmate was very much the mouse, and Stoler's commandant was very much the cat if not the lioness, holding her prisoner/lover's life in her hands/paws. Though a profile of Stoler was featured on the front page of the New York Times Arts section, her performance  one of the most harrowing and fascinating portraits of evil ever filmed  was ignored during the awards season, likely as her dialogue had to be dubbed into Italian. The film, the success of which depended a great deal on her, was nominated for an Academy Award as Best Foreign Language Film of 1976, and garnered Wertmüller nominations as Best Director (a first for a woman) and Best Original Screenplay, and Stoller's co-star Giannini a nod as Best Actor.

Stoler also appeared on Broadway and in daytime soap operas, as well as Saturday morning television, playing the role of Mrs. Steve on Pee-wee's Playhouse. She lived in New York's Chelsea district until her death from apparently natural causes at the age of 69.

======================================================

The HoneyMoon Killers (1970) 

French Trailer 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-GwbNSIScA

--------------------------------------------------
Seven Beauties (1976)

English Subtitles- but this is a classic

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dIoIb8KfYJ4

*Seven Beauties (1976) -Complete Video on Google* 

http://video.google.com/videoplay?d...758&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=0


----------



## des256 (Apr 7, 2008)

Puff, Puff, Pass

When the main characters get into rehab, one hits it with a sex-crazed bbw. She's hot and he loves it!


----------



## Big D. (Apr 11, 2008)

Lamia said:


> Except on Roseanne...which was the number 1 show for a loonnng time. Dan adored her. They are my favorite TV couple. Someone already mentioned Bagdad Cafe it's an awesome movie.
> 
> This isn't an FA but I think it's a scene enjoyed by FAs. The shower scene from Porkys Peewee is yelling at the fat girl to move her fat ass so he can see the "real" naked girls. Didn't do a lot for my self-esteem, but I do think it may have created some FAs. I saw it the other day and thought to myself how much healthier and well prettier she looked than the other girls. I think it's one of the few times that a mainstream movie put a real naked fat girl in a movie. On the downside it demonstrated to the audience that fat isn't sexy.


:wubu:AHHHH!--The shower scene in Porky's!!!--My first naked fat lady.Watched the video in slo-mo MANY times.....


----------



## JayInBuff (Apr 12, 2008)

Lamia said:


> This isn't an FA but I think it's a scene enjoyed by FAs. The shower scene from Porkys Peewee is yelling at the fat girl to move her fat ass so he can see the "real" naked girls. Didn't do a lot for my self-esteem, but I do think it may have created some FAs. I saw it the other day and thought to myself how much healthier and well prettier she looked than the other girls. I think it's one of the few times that a mainstream movie put a real naked fat girl in a movie. On the downside it demonstrated to the audience that fat isn't sexy.



I was about 10 yrs old when I saw this movie. My babysitter was watching it. Even though the scene is not putting a positive light on fat women, I loved it. I was uninterested in the other girls in the shower. Now that I think of it, this might be the cause of my love of BBW butts.


----------



## JayInBuff (Apr 12, 2008)

electra99 said:


> Also during the BBW Convention episode of CSI, Greg looked like he was really enjoying a look through the Lane Bryant catalog.



That was a great episode. What a great way to die.


----------



## KuroBara (Apr 13, 2008)

DOn't know if anyone has mentioned Roger from American Dad. He was hot for Debbie, Steve's gf. I thought that was cute!!!


----------



## bellatrix_22 (Apr 14, 2008)

thank you so much for posting that picture!
i had been thinking about that cartoon but had only seen it a time or two and couldn't remember the name.

<3


----------



## Totmacher (Apr 15, 2008)

Here are another couple suggestions submitted for your approval.

Lil' Bush from the eponymous comedy-central show

Moby?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 15, 2008)

> Originally Posted by electra99 View Post
> Also during the BBW Convention episode of CSI, Greg looked like he was really enjoying a look through the Lane Bryant catalog.





JayInBuff said:


> That was a great episode. What a great way to die.



The great irony here is that the Lane Bryant catalogs only have skinny models  :doh:


----------



## troubadours (Apr 15, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> hey .. i know that real guy. he's a user named fa man stan on these very forums.



oooh i saw that one! i was still living with my roommate at the time and i got all excited like, i knowww that guy! and she was like o.o


----------



## RVGleason (Apr 16, 2008)

There's an episode from the 1950's Gale Storm sitcom 'My Little Margie' titled 'Chubby Little Margie', in which Margie in order to break a blind date, puts on an inflatable suit to make herself appear to weigh 300 pounds. The plan backfires when the blind date turns out to be a dream boat. I remember seeing this episode once and I never forgot it. Found this website that has the episode for sale and I'm buying a copy. It's Volume 16 in the list.

http://www.nostalgiafamilyvideo.com...ector=&CurrentPage=5&Criteria=ALL&SearchType=

RV :eat1:


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Apr 19, 2008)

I think this may have been mentioned but I saw the movie again last night, HOT CHICK with Rob Schneider.

They all go to the club and Melissa McCarthy as Hildebrand is wearing a dress that looks like a Twister board.

Well, two guys on the floor are checking all the girls out and the one guy says "I got dibs on the dots!" And then when they dance she puts his hand on her ass and says, "right hand red, and then he puts his other hand on her ass and says, left hand blue"

The guy is absolutely drooling over her. Plus when they are cheerleading and she is in a cheerleading outfit, he's like, yea, yea, that's my girl, but the best part is when they are going around putting up posters and you see her nailing a poster on a telephone pole and then they span down and see that she is on his shoulders and he is in FA heaven, going, don't you worry girl, I got you, don't you worry. It is so funny and awesome.

Plus, my first observance of a fat woman that was absolutely loved was Shelley Winters in the Poseidon Adventure. When she swam through and proved that she was capable of being more than a perceived hindrance, I always remember that.


----------



## None (Apr 19, 2008)

Ray Dominguez and Hopey of Love and Rockets were both FAs. Ray first being in love with Maggie and then eventaully dating Danita (not fat but thick), and eventually in the newer version have an empty relationship with Frogmouth and obsessing over Maggie again. Hopey was always in love with Maggie and in the newer version ended up with a plump young girl.

And some other recent stuff I've seen that had some FA characters, but for the life of me can't remember.


----------

